# Starting Bushes Cuttings



## Jumper (Apr 18, 2003)

Anyone here have any recommendations re starting shrubs from cuttings. I remember a few years ago my Dad was successful in starting some bushes using rooting hormone powder meant for harder woods. Presumably some species are better than others. I thrown out a lot of pruning trash everyday and the green thumb in me wants to try this out, having had a lot of success with geraniums this winter.


----------



## jimmyq (Apr 19, 2003)

Can you give us a list of plants you want to try to propagate? We may be able to give you some pointers and hints. Many shrubs are propagate( started ) from cuttings.


----------



## jimmyq (May 3, 2003)

For suggestions to aid in rooting: 
Bottom heat, warm the medium to between 70 and 80 F. Use a vitamin B-1 or kelp product containing cytokinin prior to taking the cuttings. Use a dip of IBA or NAA powder of an appropriate strength. Maintain a humid environment, making sure to ventilate once or twice a day to help discourage damping off and other fungal problems due to high humidity.


----------

